
Professor Placed on Leave After Using Chinese Word That Sounds Like Racial Slur - Melchizedek
https://news.yahoo.com/usc-communications-professor-placed-leave-172039179.html
======
yearoflinux
This a meaningless post. Nobody can argue here in favor of professor without
getting istaflagged and banned. So what is the point? Just mutual admiration
in conformity?

~~~
treeman79
Fine I’ll argue it. He used a common Chinese phrase. It sounds bad in English.

There’s no mention of any history of problems on this professor. The opposite
in fact. Now it’s a drag em though the mans reputation through the mud and
make a sacrifice to the politically correct gods.

People are looking to be offended, they will find anything they can.

These people are sick. The ones that give in and throw their own under The bus
are just as bad.

~~~
perl4ever
I noticed it said this was from the National Review in small print.

I'm not saying this proves it's fake, but it raises doubt in my mind about how
much it might be distorted or decontextualized since it's clearly right wing
propaganda.

I followed a link to campusreform.org where I read:

"The radical left will stop at nothing to intimidate conservative students on
college campuses"

The link to "further reporting" also goes to the National Review.

I think a reasonable person would need to read something that is not from a
right wing extremist source to have an idea of what happened. If there is a
link that I haven't noticed yet, maybe you or someone could post it.

As an aside, I almost think in the past week or two, I've noticed in general a
lot of crap showing up in Yahoo news, as though they are a channel that's
being exploited for not being as toxic a brand as many things.

~~~
treeman79
Not agreeing with politically correctness is enough to get you labeled an
extremist.

~~~
perl4ever
The sources that are "politically correct" usually leave clues when they are
distorting things, because they have more of an allegiance to truth and facts
even when they are misleading people.

It also allows one to metaphorically triangulate, even assuming everyone is
dishonest.

It doesn't matter whose propaganda you like, you need more than one vantage
point if you have any interest in the truth behind the bullshit.

